# Mexico Reviews for May 2007



## KristinB (May 6, 2007)

*New:*

Fortin de Las Flores Resort Club
Veracruz
Review by: Brian & Lynn Sheath 

*Updated:*

Fiesta American Vacation Club at Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Suzanne & John Zenkewich 

The Grand Mayan Puerto Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Joyce Becker

Pueblo Bonito Rose Spa & Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Karen Gunderson

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Rick & Bev Abell

Krystal International Vacation Club
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Joseph Cuoco

Fiesta American Vacation Club at Cabo del Sol
Cabo San Lucas
Review (and lots of new photos) by: Leonard & Deborah Gleason

Hotel Plaza Pelicanos Grand Beach Seccion II
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Ed & Ann Howard

The Grand Mayan Puerto Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Thomas & Joyce Carslay


----------



## KristinB (May 9, 2007)

*Updated:*

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Christopher Shaw

Fiesta American Vacation Club at Cabo del Sol
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Christopher Shaw


----------



## KristinB (May 10, 2007)

*Updated:*

Cabo Villas
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Julie Tlamka

Sunset Fisherman's Spa & Resort
Playa del Carmen
Review by: Julie Tlamka


----------



## KristinB (May 22, 2007)

*Updated:*

Pacifica Sands
Ixtapa
Review by: Pamela Fuller

Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Thomas & Joyce Carslay

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Review by: Linda Ziter

Villa del Palmar Cabo San Lucas
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Robert & Deborah Wilkinson


----------

